# .mac renewal



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

Not only the $139.00 but now the improved CDN dollar 

total for my renewal converted was $ 161.48....ya that included taxes 

bummer to say the least 

My AAPL stock has also taken a hit with the exchange rate 

Yesterday AAPL up $5.21 so at 200 shares I should have made $1000+ bucks but the account was only up a tick over $500 dollars due to the exchange rate


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I complained and Apple replied that dotmac Canada is not priced based on currency.

Since it is all based in the US though, I fail to see the Canadian product. As a result, I have decided that this is the last year for me and dotmac.

I don't mind paying a premium for a reason, but I don't like being treated like an idiot.


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

I just renewed mine on eBay. I mean, $99.99 US is almost exactly the same in Canadian, and the seller just emailed me the code. I mean, those activation codes work world-wide


----------



## avedon (May 25, 2007)

*Laval Apple Store 99$*

Hi
Was at the Laval Apple Store on Thursday and sales person told me that they were promoting dotmac at 99$.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

*U.s.a.*

I had a friend buy me a copy in the States. I wasn't paying $139 + for .mac


----------



## sornek (Feb 7, 2004)

previous thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/55636-renewing-mac.html
allsorts of people reselling dotmac for US95-100
no problem renewing / just the # - no package no shipping


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

I got mine for 99 with my new mac... so w/e. I wouldn't have paid 140 though, but it does irk me that I could have had it for 59 if the discount was applied to a proper price.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 12, 2007)

*mac renewal*

I had a number of emails with .mac and they will not let me pay the renewal in US$. After 5 years I'm not paying the ridiculously high renewal fees despite their statement that fees are not tied to the exchange rate. If they can operate in US for $99 it can also be done in Canada.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*DOTTY Mac?*



Sandy said:


> I had a number of emails with .mac and they will not let me pay the renewal in US$. After 5 years I'm not paying the ridiculously high renewal fees despite their statement that fees are not tied to the exchange rate. If they can operate in US for $99 it can also be done in Canada.


Uh oh..... another reason to lose sleep! I know mine is due soon.

On .mac, has anybody complained about the 'new' ( photo) Gallery feature? 
If you send a link to a friend from one's Gallery, they get a "Check this Out" as a subject line. Of course, Norton on PC's, decides it is 'junk'.
Now, my pics might be 'junky' ... however one cannot blame Norton ( for once?) .... it does come across as a come on for a porn site!

Has anyone else had that experience ~ friends claiming that no gallery has arrived?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here we are....*



imobile said:


> Uh oh..... another reason to lose sleep! I know mine is due soon.
> 
> On .mac, has anybody complained about the 'new' ( photo) Gallery feature?
> If you send a link to a friend from one's Gallery, they get a "Check this Out" as a subject line. Of course, Norton on PC's, decides it is 'junk'.
> ...


CORRECTION . 
I omitted the word album!

From: [email protected]
Subject: Check out this album!
Date: October 12, 2007 7:57:03 AM PDT (CA)


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I did a search and didn't find this posted anywhere - .mac is listed on apple.ca for $109. - well that's... better.


http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...de=home/shop_mac/software/apple&nplm=MA927Z/A


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

You need to buy a new Mac to get that price I think.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Jet_Star said:


> You need to buy a new Mac to get that price I think.


It's very confusing with that notice right above it, but $109 is the only price listed for it - and I added it to my cart and got all the way to the credit card entry until I stopped with the purchase (because I don't want it).


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

You're right. 
They must have dropped the price in the last few days. I just checked about 2 days ago and it was listed at $139 cdn.

It's about time they adjusted their prices.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Jet_Star said:


> You're right.
> They must have dropped the price in the last few days. I just checked about 2 days ago and it was listed at $139 cdn.
> 
> It's about time they adjusted their prices.


Seems so... link does specify Canada Store

The Apple Store (Canada) - .Mac - Your life. On the Internet.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Well I'll be darned. It's about time!!


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

*Renewed Oct. 19, 2007 -- received $30 credit*

I had complained about the price differential by writing to .mac support. Yesterday I received this message:

Dear XX,

I am happy to inform you that the pricing of .Mac memberships in Canada has changed.

To review the pricing changes, please visit the following website:

Apple - .Mac - Membership Options and Pricing

I hope this information has been of help to you, xx. Please do not hesitate to respond to this email if you have any further questions. 

Sincerely, 

Kara 
.Mac Support​

I replied that this was upsetting as I renewed for $139 on Oct. 19 (my membership expired on Oct 20).

I received the following reply today:clap: :

Dear XX, 

I understand you have recently renewed your .Mac account xx at $139 CAD and since your renewal the price of a Canadian .Mac membership has dropped. My name is Lauren and I am able to provide you some information regarding this. 

Because you have recently renewed your account I have credited $30 CAD to your credit card. This means you have actually paid $109 CAD for your .Mac membership prior to any applicable taxes. Please contact your credit-card company if you have questions about when the credit will be posted to your account. 

I hope this information has been of help to you, XX, and I appreciate your patience while we work to make .Mac more enjoyable for you. Please do not hesitate to respond to this email if you have any further questions or need additional assistance. I will be more than happy to help. 

Warm Regards, 

Lauren 
.Mac Support ​


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's great customer service!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine auto renewed October 11 for $139.00. I wrote them today. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Look at us!
Our dollar is better than the USA's, we're still paying ten dollars more for the same product, and we're _grateful_!
Migawd, we're so ... Canadian.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Look at us!
> Our dollar is better than the USA's, we're still paying ten dollars more for the same product, and we're _grateful_!
> Migawd, we're so ... Canadian.


It IS a start.
Our loonie is currently 'better' but who knows for how long? 
Look at the volatility!

Yahoo! Finance Charts


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe when Futureshop, Best Buy & Staples drop their prices to reflect apple.ca's, they will continue with it costing $10 less and therefore it will be at par - $99.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

arghhh

i also signed up on the 19th.

i have just emailed them, you would think the credit would be 40$!

anyhow i am sure they will do it....

.Mac does seem a better value with the increased iDisk space and better iweb features...

that said i think they will sell a alot more .mac with leopard and the whole "back to my mac" scheme, its pretty much what made me bite the bullet...

wow one hour on this form and i have saved at least 30$

gotta love it

thanks guys!

C


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

adagio said:


> Well I'll be darned. It's about time!!


Okay, Apple came through with more realistic prices on i.mac and dat new 'cat' .... now it is time to pick on Nikon Canada!

Discussion Forums @ Nikonians - Nikon Canada announced MSRP for D300

Nikon is listing the new D300 ( due Nov sometime) at a special 'intro price' on their Canadian website some $200 MORE than the US price. Here we go again!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

that pretty bad for a new product....


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Hi,
Can you tell me what email address you used to contact the .mac people? I've had a heck of a time finding the address on the site.
Thanks,
Mike McHugh


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

imobile said:


> It IS a start.
> Our loonie is currently 'better' but who knows for how long?
> Look at the volatility!
> 
> Yahoo! Finance Charts


That sort of volatility is perfectly normal when you look at the day to day breakdown of the dollar. It's not a fixed currency, so as the day proceeds and the currency is traded, it fluctuates. If you take a look at the yearly view, it's been climbing pretty steadily since March.

That said, the amount our dollar has climbed vs. the USD since March is unheard of, which is likely one reason retailers are hesitant to change prices.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mikemchugh said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me what email address you used to contact the .mac people? I've had a heck of a time finding the address on the site.
> Thanks,
> Mike McHugh


Mike,

There is no “address” as such. Just do this:

Go to .Mac and log in:

Apple - .Mac

Click on “Support” in the heading bar.

In the centre column of the page that appears next, under “Sales Support” at the top of the column, click “.Mac Support”.

When this page opens, scroll down to the bottom of the page and fill out your comments in the form provided and send to Apple.

That’s it, you’re done.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks!

Mike

PS posted from my Leopard-running iMac ;-)


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

mikemchugh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mike
> 
> PS posted from my Leopard-running iMac ;-)



DAMN YOUUUUU

----------------

I hope that the renewal would be cheaper my like 10-15%. But a price reduction would be fine, I might pick it up again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mikemchugh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mike
> 
> PS posted from my Leopard-running iMac ;-)


You're welcome.

My Leopard is installing on my MBP right now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Mine auto renewed October 11 for $139.00. I wrote them today. Thanks for the heads up.


By way of update, I received this e-mail from Apple this morning:

"Dear Don,

I understand that you're inquiring about our reduction in the cost of a .Mac membership for our Canadian customers.

The $30 price reduction ($31.80 with tax) will be reflected in your membership renewal within five business days. Please contact your credit card company if you have any questions as to when the refund will post to your account.

I apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for choosing .Mac.

Sincerely,

Fred
.Mac Support"

Thanks to all here who helped make this possible!


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how far back they will be rebating?


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

I just received an email from Apple and I'll be reimbursed for $30 plus $15 for the extra storage that I took. And I'll save on taxes. Renewed on October 16 for my subscription that ran out on the 17th. A decent response to my query. Almost as if they're truly sorry for the inconvenience and frustration that they caused me. And they seem to want me to stay with .Mac. Attaboy Apple. I knew you had it in ya. :clap: :clap: :clap: :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Gene B said:


> I just received an email from Apple and I'll be reimbursed for $30 plus $15 for the extra storage that I took. And I'll save on taxes. Renewed on October 16 for my subscription that ran out on the 17th. A decent response to my query. Almost as if they're truly sorry for the inconvenience and frustration that they caused me. And they seem to want me to stay with .Mac. Attaboy Apple. I knew you had it in ya. :clap: :clap: :clap: :love2: :love2: :love2:


That is good ~ so far. Leopard and .mac ( which is DOWN ~right now at 1306 PDT) reflect our soaring loonie!

"This .Mac service is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please check back shortly.

Dieser .Mac Dienst ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut."

PITY Apple didn't take the opportunity re the new Macbooks just released to bring those prices in line with currency exchange rates!

From AppleInsider ~ 

AppleInsider | Archives unusual move early Thursday morning, Apple quietly rolled out updates to its 13-inch MacBook notebook line and also began offering customers an option to custom configure new MacBook Pro orders with a 2.6GHz Core 2 Duo chip.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

imobile said:


> That is good ~ so far. Leopard and .mac ( which is DOWN ~right now at 1306 PDT) reflect our soaring loonie!
> 
> "This .Mac service is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please check back shortly.
> 
> ...




UPDATE ~ At 1412 PDT .mac is up and running!


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

I just noticed that .Mac is selling for $69.88 at Amazon (US). This is not a gripe about price differentials, as there's been enough about that already. Just a heads-up for anyone out there looking for .Mac that has access to a US address for delivery.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Would be nice if Amazon.ca got in the game. .Mac is still listed at $129. Good grief.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

macsackbut said:


> Would be nice if Amazon.ca got in the game. .Mac is still listed at $129. Good grief.


Amazon.ca is but a 'bargain basement' of the real Amazon sans the b****y bargains!


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I just picked up a Family Pack (5 Accounts) on eBay for $104 CDN. No Delivery fee as I had the seller e-mail me the registration.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

macsackbut said:


> Would be nice if Amazon.ca got in the game. .Mac is still listed at $129. Good grief.


If you tried scrolling back but a few posts in this very thread, you might realize just how wrong you are.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

SINC said:


> If you tried scrolling back but a few posts in this very thread, you might realize just how wrong you are.


Actually, Amazon.ca is listing .mac at $129.99 cdn as of this posting.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Apple Canada just informed me of a $30.00 reimbursement to my credit card. I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Or do you think they'd have refunded me eventually, if I hadn't wrote to them?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ditto. I sent a short but polite email to .Mac support (billing) and received a $30 credit within a day. 

Maybe Apple's looking to defuse some of the unhappiness spreading with Leopard's razor-sharp claws?

M


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

Not only did Apple reimburse me for the one year subscription along with the extra storage, I also received an email from them that had me go to a site to fill out a questionnaire about my 'Apple Online Support Experience'. I just did it. It wasn't a glowing report since I was jerked around over the issue of the high Canadian rate for .Mac. Yet I and I would assume a few others persisted and Apple saw the light and came to their senses.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Check this one out in my e-mail yesterday:

On 5-Nov-07, at 5:59 PM, [email protected] wrote:

Dear ,

Due to a clerical error in our system your account [email protected] was accidentally cancelled. In an attempt to compensate you for this mistake we are giving you a free 1 year account key. 

The Key number is 3T***********9

To use the key to reactivate your .Mac account:
1. Go to http://www.mac.com/activate. 
2. Enter the activation key.
3. Select "Upgrade/renew current account or reactivate expired account with this key."
4. Enter your member name (all lowercase characters, include "@mac.com") and password.
5. Click Continue, and then follow the onscreen instructions.

Sincerely,
Ryen
.Mac Support
Apple - Support - .Mac
http://www.mac.com/learningcenter

I had wondered why I could not access my account, but thought it an ISP problem.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Amazon.ca is now back at $139 for .mac, and Amazon.com has it for $69.99. This makes absolutely no sense, of course. 

I certainly miss the ability to shop at Amazon.com since moving back to TO in April!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

SINC said:


> Check this one out in my e-mail yesterday... SNIP, SNIP...


Good for you Don!
But I guess it's also a good thing that you didn't have any important data, or home pages stored when they inadvertently deleted your account. Still, a free year is a nice way for Apple to make amends. :clap: 

Now if they would just put out a quick bug fix update for Leopard, my faith will be fully restored!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Good for you Don!
> But I guess it's also a good thing that you didn't have any important data, or home pages stored when they inadvertently deleted your account. Still, a free year is a nice way for Apple to make amends. :clap:
> 
> Now if they would just put out a quick bug fix update for Leopard, my faith will be fully restored!


Not exactly that way Howie. When I followed the instructions, I got a free year from November 4. I had just renewed October 11 so I got about three weeks free. I replied to Apple stating that fact and have et to hear from them. I lost four home pages with hundreds of photos as well.

I had put them there when I did an erase and install on my MBP for safe keeping. Sigh.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

SINC said:


> If you tried scrolling back but a few posts in this very thread, you might realize just how wrong you are.


I hang my head in shame. I see now that Amazon.ca now has .Mac listed at $124.99. How could I be so silly.

Amazon.ca: Apple .Mac 5.0: Software


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

SINC said:


> Not exactly that way Howie. When I followed the instructions, I got a free year from November 4. I had just renewed October 11 so I got about three weeks free. I replied to Apple stating that fact and have et to hear from them. I lost four home pages with hundreds of photos as well.


 That's not good at all!


----------

